
Ever wondered what the inside of a water heater tank looked like? [video] - camtarn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kAzKts6Wp1Q
======
camtarn
TL;DW - anything from a little bit of mineral scale, to a 2-3 inch thick
coating of solid scale on all the tank surfaces!

